# New Cover Arts: The Death of Integrity, Orion: The Tears of Isha, Lords of Mars



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The cover for the newly announced Blood Drinkers SMB novel, _The Death of Integrity_ by Guy Haley, has been released along with the covers for _Orion: The Tears of Isha_ by Darius Hinks and _Lords of Mars_ by Graham McNeill.












Death of Integrity said:


> After pursuing an insidious genestealer cult across the sector for years, Chapter Master Caedis of the Blood Drinkers stands ready to destroy the original source of the infection - the vast and mysterious space hulk designated Death of Integrity. However, immediately coming into conflict with both their brothers in the Novamarines Chapter and the priesthood of the Adeptus Mechanicus, the Blood Drinkers must reign in their more aggressive instincts and accept the possibility that the hulk itself may be of value to the Imperium...














Lords of Mars said:


> Pursued by vengeful eldar, Magos Kotov’s Explorator armada heads into a newly revealed area of space in pursuit of ancient secrets. As the Adeptus Mechanicus forces and Black Templars Space Marines tackle the twin threats of the aliens and insurrection aboard the fleet, a greater danger reveals itself...














Orion: Tears of Isha said:


> Winter approaches, and Orion leads the wild hunt one last time before he returns to his slumber. But a dark power is rising in the groves of Athel Loren, corrupting beasts and elves alike. As Orion’s servants hunt for a new host for the forest king’s spirit, the daemon Alkhor’s plan comes to fruition, threatening not only the wood elves but the forest itself.


Looking good, a Terminator with a severed Genestealer head, a demi-god with an awesome hound and Black Templars and a Tech-Priest on a strange world with lightning in the sky. Always cool. :grin:


LotN


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

Lords of mars looks so cool =)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lords of Mars looks AWESOME.


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

Cannot wait for Lords of Mars. Will that book finish the story of the expedition or will there be more?


----------

